# Solar Convective Heater Question(s)?



## ThatDaveGuy (Dec 31, 2010)

If you have the $$, you could use aluminum gutter stock. Good heat transfer and it lends itself to channeling the airflow. Use some hi-temp flat black grill paint and it is a heat sponge.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

just saw one of these on instructables the other day

http://www.instructables.com/id/Solar-Heater/


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Use double pane glass too, that will probably help a lot. I've thought of doing this on my basement windows actually. Right now they have foil over them (to dether thieves from seeing inside) so if I'm going to block it, may as well catch the sun's heat and not repell it.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the advise guys, but I actually have the "panels" built & in place. I just need a solid sunny day to give them a good test. As of now, I can see a few things I'd like to alter already to get a little more efficiency. I took some pics, and I'll put them up a little later once I get them off of the camera.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Red Squirrel said:


> I've thought of doing this on my basement windows actually. Right now they have foil over them (to dether thieves from seeing inside)


really, or are you one of those paranoid types that thinks the foil will prevent aliens from beaming in signals....:laughing:


----------

